# PAYE Self Service On-line



## dam099 (6 Jun 2006)

Was visiting the Revenue website today and I notice they seem to have finally launched the [broken link removed].


----------



## bazermc (6 Jun 2006)

Cheers dam099 - at long last its launched


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2006)

Ah - at long last. Thanks for the heads up on that. Now to see if it actually works...


----------



## sysman (9 Jun 2006)

I've requested my revenue pin (haven't received it yet) - has anyone got in yet and tried it? - and reviews?


----------



## geri (9 Jun 2006)

I applied for the pin on Wednesday and got a mail from them (revenue) today to say I would receive it within 5 working days.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jun 2006)

Registered with _Reach Services_ and received my authorisation code. Used that to activate my account and then found that I also needed a _Revenue PIN_ to access the _Revenue _online services. Applied for that and never received any email by return as the form promised. In short I can't use it a week after initially attempting to register.


----------



## liner (13 Jun 2006)

Am trying to register but it tells me _cannot register you at this time, please try again later_. Maybe this thread has resulted in a deluge of people all trying to register at the same time and it can't handle it!


----------



## sherib (13 Jun 2006)

Carto - the same happened to me last Friday but I kept trying and eventually was able to register. A bit like "the server is too busy at this time" on AAM.

I'm quite impressed - received two emails yesterday, the first apologising for the difficulty and the second saying



> A Chara,
> Your PIN Issue request has been processed. You will receive a new PIN within 5 working days.
> 
> Thank you for using the Revenue self-service facility.
> ...


.


----------



## liner (13 Jun 2006)

yes sherib, i got there in the end


----------



## kerryman12 (16 Jun 2006)

I received my reachservices authorisation code recently but could not get past the Revenue Pin request.  I rang the helpdesk and they said that they plan to send pins out to everyone over the coming months.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jun 2006)

Still no sign of my _Revenue PIN _or even an email confirmation of my application for same... I think I'll stick to writing to them.


----------



## askalot (16 Jun 2006)

The site looks like it could be handy. I reckon my only real use of it would be to claim the relief on bin tags but maybe I'm underestimating it.

What services will other people use?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jun 2006)

askalot said:
			
		

> I reckon my only real use of it would be to claim the relief on bin tags but maybe I'm underestimating it.


You were able to do this online, by email and text long before now. Ditto for some other reliefs/credits/allowances.


> What services will other people use?


My priorities are sorting out the following for the last few years:

medical expenses relief
correcting mistakes in tax credits claimed (service charges relief, private health insurance relief on insurance paid as a BIK by employer, possibly some married tax issues etc.).


----------



## Lorraine B (16 Jun 2006)

I registered with reachservices and got my pin from them, no problem there.  Got my Revenue PIN, but when I try to get into Revenue website it asks me for my email address but when I enter it it tells me its invalid.  I've tried a couple of times but I don't know whats wrong!  Have emailed Revenue nut as yet have got no response.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2006)

Got an email today saying that my _Revenue PIN_ will be sent within 5 working days. Certainly takes time to get up and running on this system!


----------



## DonKing (20 Jun 2006)

I have my med 1 forms filed out on paper for the last 3 years and will be posting in the next couple of days. If I do it online instead will it be any quicker?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2006)

Finally received my _Revenue PIN _in the post today and it doesn't work. No matter what I try I cannot log into the _Revenue _online service. Ho hum...  I guess I'll dig out my quill and parchment so... Has anybody else actually managed to log into this system!?


----------



## senara (24 Jun 2006)

Can login-no problem. Submitted changes to my tax credits two days ago but so far they have not appeared in my credits


----------



## Lorraine B (24 Jun 2006)

Hi Clubman, thought it was just me.  I still can't log into system.  Have emailed Revenue, phoned them and emailed them again.  Still no further on and no answers either!!


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Jun 2006)

Waiting on my PIN, but don't feel confident about it working when it arrives!!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2006)

I received a second _PIN _in the post this morning and it works!

Doesn't look like I can claim medical expenses relief for the past 3-4 years. As far as I can see it only deals with 2005/2006 tax credits etc. at the moment.


----------



## kirian (27 Jun 2006)

I have my Revenue pin and have registered on the reachservices site but can't for the life of me find where I'm meant to input the revenue pin.
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2006)

Click [broken link removed] to log into _Reach_ (the same link is on the _Revenue _home page), enter your _Reach _username/password and then when you are logged in you should be prompted for your 3 digits of your _Revenue PIN_.


----------



## Berni (27 Jun 2006)

Go here & login with your reach details, you'll then be promped for your revenue pin
[broken link removed]


----------



## liteweight (29 Jun 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> correcting mistakes in tax credits claimed (service charges relief, private health insurance relief on insurance paid as a BIK by employer, possibly some married tax issues etc.).



Has anyone else had their tax free allowance changed from married to single since new computer system came on line? How can you change basic tax credits on line or is this possible?

Rang revenue. Was told that the new system won't accept a married woman's old PPS no. Basically it refuses to take a W. 

Rang social welfare and was told that this is correct. Had to be issued with new PPS no. Rang Rev. with it but can't get anyone. They are up to their eyes at mo as are social welfare who will have to change every married woman's PPS no. over the coming months!

We tried ROS but no way will it let us change marital status....any hints?


----------



## extopia (29 Jun 2006)

You can change your marital status on reachservices itself.


----------



## max (29 Jun 2006)

How long does it take to match your personal details, I requested mine on 11/6 and still am not able to access the site today


----------



## Lorraine B (29 Jun 2006)

Got my Revenue PIN and can get past that part of the Revenue system until it asks for my email address.  For some strange reason it doesn't like it.  I got talking to someone on the ROS helpdesk on Tuesday pm who took all the details and said they'd ring me back.  I have to admit I was surprised when they rang me back yesterday (Wed) morning.  Apparently its a glitch in the system (1 of many) and they're working on it. A fix will be released, but not until August 15th.  Still, I suppose better late than never.  I was just surprised that they actually rang back!!


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jun 2006)

I know it's early days yet but I'm not too impressed by the _Revenue _online system so far and have resorted to writing (not literally using the quill and parchment that I mentioned earlier! ) to them instead.


----------



## liteweight (29 Jun 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> You can change your marital status on reachservices itself.



No you can't change them online. Rang Rev. (again!!). Was told that this aspect has to be changed by them. Very obliging, did it immediately and change was reflected on computer sytem immediately too!! Very impressed!


----------



## Joe1234 (5 Jul 2006)

Does anyone know how long it takes to receive your reach services number and the revenue PIN?  I applied for both over 3 weeks ago and have received nothing yet.


----------



## liteweight (5 Jul 2006)

Joe1234 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how long it takes to receive your reach services number and the revenue PIN?  I applied for both over 3 weeks ago and have received nothing yet.



Only took a week for me. Maybe you should give the help desk a ring.


----------



## potnoodler (6 Jul 2006)

I registered on the 9/6 and still pending despite calling and email, not too much confidence at all but not surprised either


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jul 2006)

Don't worry - you're not  really missing much from what I can see...


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2006)

_Revenue PAYE Self Service _allowed me to transfer my wife's [broken link removed] to me (she's not in paid employment at the moment) even though this is not supposed to be possible under [broken link removed] (bolding is mine):


> If both spouses have taxable income, they can decide which spouse            is to be the assessable spouse and request their Regional Revenue Office            to allocate the tax credits and standard rate cut-off point between            them in whatever way they wish. *[PAYE tax credit, employment expenses            and the basic standard rate cut-off point of €20,400 are non transferable.]*


 We received updated statements of tax credits that reflected this change and has all the credits/allowances (bar the two spouses working increase in the standard rate band of €23K - the €20,400 figure above relates to 2005) allocated to me/my employment. Surely some mistake or has something changed in the area of married taxation that allows this nowadays (if so, since when?)!


----------



## liteweight (7 Jul 2006)

I'd check this out with Rev. There's something going on about married people's allowances! In a previous post I said my husband's credits had been returned to that of a single man (I soon put a stop to his gallop!). Rev. changed it for us but when we rang today we were told that the computer system is showing an inconsistency..i.e. it thinks he was never married before so why does he want his allowances backdated!! We've been married 28 years. They advised us to put it in writing. (Sigh........)


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2006)

Thanks _liteweight_. I just might write to them to clarify this alright.


----------



## extopia (10 Jul 2006)

Great. Online service prompts deluge of written communications to correct problems. D'oh!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Thanks _liteweight_. I just might write to them to clarify this alright.


 _Revenue _replied to my *emailed *query about the transfer of my wife's _PAYE _tax credit to me:


> I have amended your  credits to gant you one PAYE Credit. The PAYE credit is non  transferrable.


 Seems very odd that the system didn't catch this anomaly when I did it online and was issued with an updated statement of tax credits showing that I had both _PAYE _tax credits.


----------



## MugsGame (14 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the tip ClubMan. I've now self-declared as a polygamist using the online system, transferred the 5 PAYE credits from my harem to myself, and will pay no more tax this year.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2006)

MugsGame said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip ClubMan.


I know - it was big o' me.


----------



## Jockey (18 Jul 2006)

Registered over a month ago with reachservices and finally received my pin today. Logged in and then proceeded to enter my pin only to be prompted 'ERROR INVALID PIN'.


----------



## Jockey (18 Jul 2006)

Registered over a month ago with reachservices and finally received my pin today. Logged in and then proceeded to enter my pin only to be prompted 'ERROR INVALID PIN'. I knew a ROS Paye service was too good to be through...


----------



## dobsdave (28 Jul 2006)

Got my pin today and logged in no problem, however you're not missing much.When they say limited, they mean it.


----------



## Satanta (28 Jul 2006)

If you've ever tried contacting Revenue for simple tasks such as updating your credits (think my initial total credits at the begining of the year came to just less than €1000, how that can't be spotted as a mistake in-house is beyond me) the online service is a huge benefit!

Saying that, have the pin sitting at home and yet to use/try it


----------



## Danmo (28 Jul 2006)

I tried to register and got a msg that my PAYE no is not active (which it is). Rang the helpdesk and they told me that the revenue use two databases and asked if I was married (which I am). they said that they have me down as married on one database and relationship is greyed out on 2nd database so since they don't match they cannot issue pin for me and I should ring local office to have 2nd d/b changed. I rang and had to give lenghty explanation (they hadn't a clue what I was on about). In the end, it turn out they didn't have my correct address either. I moved house last year and wrote to inform them of both my husband's and my new address. They updated his record but not mine. I tried to register online again on 27/7 and got a msg to say I would be issued a pin but am still waiting. Not impressed so far........


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jul 2006)

Satanta said:
			
		

> If you've ever tried contacting Revenue for simple tasks such as updating your credits (think my initial total credits at the begining of the year came to just less than €1000, how that can't be spotted as a mistake in-house is beyond me) the online service is a huge benefit!


Not when it allows you to make changes that are not valid!


----------



## liteweight (28 Jul 2006)

All parties, including Revenue, now agree that hubby and I are married AND that we have been married 28 years. No more confusion then. Husband got new tax credits and received large rebate this month. Great!! Then I saw him scratching his head as he looked at payslip and said "wait a minute..that's not right". Oh God back to the drawing board.

I suppose allowances (no pun intended) should be made for implementing the new system. At least staff are courteous and helpful.


----------



## badgambler (28 Jul 2006)

Revenue seem to be rolling out PINs by employers.  We (state company) got a memo from the CEO during the week advising same.


----------



## Satanta (31 Jul 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Not when it allows you to make changes that are not valid!



 Had assumed that the online system would have the checks built in to prevent this sort of thing... obviously not. Why am I not surprised???

Given the nightmare they had in the first few months of the year sorting out the huge number of tax credit errors one would think that creating a robust system to cut down on errors would have been paramount... again, guess not. A real pity, if done correctly it could save huge amounts of time (and cost) if people could be assured of a good service and therefore had the confidence to use it.


----------

